# A minute of silence for my first pair of Tropidomantids



## Cindy (Aug 5, 2008)

The male died last week and the female died today. Probably due to old age as there is no change in their surroundings and conditions.


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 5, 2008)

Cindy said:


> The male died last week and the female died today. Probably due to old age as there is no change in their surroundings and conditions.


Darn, that sucks. At least you have lots of nymphs!


----------



## Cindy (Aug 6, 2008)

AB, I gave away most of the nymphs and the rest died while they moulted.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 6, 2008)

So sorry to hear that, hope you find some more!


----------



## chrisboy101 (Aug 6, 2008)

thats not fair....


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hope you get lucky again when another one flies through your window. Sorry to hear about your mantids


----------



## calng424 (Aug 10, 2008)

how sad ...


----------



## Cindy (Aug 10, 2008)

A male just flew into my balcony!


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 10, 2008)

Unbelievable...

I'm glad the grief is now o'er :lol:


----------



## calng424 (Aug 10, 2008)

Cindy said:


> A male just flew into my balcony!


NO fair ! I have CPs too but not as many mantis yesterday i found one died soaking in the water of the pitcher plant ...


----------



## calng424 (Aug 10, 2008)

Cindy said:


> A male just flew into my balcony!


NO fair ! I have CPs too but not as many mantis yesterday i found one died soaking in the water of the pitcher plant ...


----------



## ABbuggin (Aug 10, 2008)

Cindy said:


> AB, I gave away most of the nymphs and the rest died while they moulted.


That totally sucks! If you want, I can send you some ooths when I have some. B) (I have about 20 L5ish nymphs)


----------



## Cindy (Aug 12, 2008)

What?!?

AB, I'll take your word for it. :lol:


----------



## Cindy (Aug 14, 2008)

Dear friends,

I am now convinced that male Tripidomantids fly into my balcony to seek refuge from the females and die peacefully in a plastic box.

The new male just died.


----------



## Cindy (Aug 16, 2008)

Yet another male flew in last night!

From now on, I will make sure I go and sit at my balcony every night. And hope for a female... :lol:


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 16, 2008)

Cindy said:


> Yet another male flew in last night! From now on, I will make sure I go and sit at my balcony every night. And hope for a female... :lol:


Wow, you dont get luckier than that!


----------



## TylerFerretLord (Aug 16, 2008)

You must have some really bright lighting or something for them to be flocking to your balcony like that. :lol:


----------



## Cindy (Aug 17, 2008)

> You must have some really bright lighting


Seven 3ft T5 flourescent lights switched on at night for my carnivorous plants. :lol: 

But I HAVE to rescue the mantids that turn up at my balcony because of the sundew plants I have there. Once caught in the plants, their wings will be stuck and if they get the digestive juice on their bodies, it will be slow death.


----------



## calng424 (Aug 20, 2008)

I used this idea before you hang a big cloth or bed sheet ( old ones :lol: ) then u put the light behind the insects will come to the light . hang a banana if possible .


----------

